# Մշակույթ > Գրական նախագծեր > Համատեղ պատմվածքներ >  GriFFin-ի, Mr. Annoying-ի և LisBeth-ի համատեղ պատմվածքը

## ivy

Նոր համատեղ պատմվածք. Գրիֆինը կսկսի, Ընոյինգը կշարունակի, Լիզն էլ կավարտի:

Նախագիծը քննարկելու համար մտեք էստեղ, նոր համատեղ պատմվածք գրելու համար գրանցվեք էստեղ:

Էս թեմայում քննարկումները կարող ենք սկսել, երբ պատմվածքի երեք հատվածն էլ տեղադրված լինի:

----------

boooooooom (26.08.2017), Mr. Annoying (26.08.2017), Դեղին մուկիկ (26.08.2017)

----------


## GriFFin

Սեպտեմբերի մեկ, ուրբաթ
Իմ ամառային արձակուրդը
(շարադրություն)

      Իմ անունը Տիգրանուհի է։ Իմ ընկերները ինձ ասում են Տիկո։ Մամաս բարկանում է։ Ասում է չթողեմ։ 
Իմ անունը Տիգրանուհի է եվ վերջ։ Իսկ ես սիրում եմ որ ինձ ասում են Տիկո ու թողնում եմ։ 
Մամային չեմ ասում որ չբարկանա։ Ես երրորդ դասարան եմ։ Հիմա չեմ հիշում դասարանս։ 
Մաման ասում է փոխադրվել եմ չորորդ։ Ասեց երկու ր կգրես։ Գրեցի։ Իմ ամառային արձակուրդները 
անցել են շատ հետաքրքիր։ Ես հիմա հեծանիվ ունեմ։ Վարդագույն։ Գնացել եմ տատիկիս տուն։ 
Տատիկը ինձ պատմել է յոթ մեխերի մասին։ Մաման ասում ա մեխքերի մեխերի չէ։ Ասեց ղ ով կգրես։ 
Չգիտեմ վորտեղ ղ գրեմ։ Բայց ես հիշում եմ որ տատիկիս հեքիաթում մարդկանց մեխ էին տալիս։ 
Օրինակ մեխ են տալիս չաղ մարդկանց։ Տատիկս ասում ա որ չաղ լինել չի կարելի։ Ուտելիքը մեր 
Աստվածը չի։ Ինձ ասում ա քիչ կեր։ Քիչ ուտեմ պապիկիս հետ կլինեմ դրախտում։ Իմ մոտիկ ընկերուհին
ամառը գնում է իրա գյուղ։ Մենք գյուղ չունենք։ Դրա համար ես մնացել եմ Երեվանում։ Լողացել եմ 
Սևանում։ Ջուրը տաք էր ու պարզ։ Փչում էր մեղմիկ սառը քամին։ Արևը տաք էր։ Երկինքը կապույտ էր։ 
Մաման ասեց էլ չեմ օգնելու քեզ։ Ես արդեն մեծ եմ։ Իմ բոլոր ամառային արձակուրդները անցել են 
շատ հետքրքիր։ Պապան ասեց այդ ծյոծյան չի հօգնել ձեր ամառների մասին հարցնելով։ Պապան 
դասատուիս կ ով բառ ասեց։ Բայց ես այդ բառը չգրեցի։ Իմ դասատուն ամուսնացած չի։ Էրեխաներ
չունի։ Այդ բառով մենակ ամուսնացած ու էրեխաներով ծոծաներին են ասում։ 
Պապան ասեց մի գրի ամառս ոնց է անցել։ Ես էլ չեմ գրում։

2/2

Խնդրում եմ ներկայանալ դպրոց ծնողների հետ։
Դասղեկ՝ Չոբանյան Լ.Լ.

----------

Arpine (02.12.2017), boooooooom (27.08.2017), Cassiopeia (27.08.2017), IVI Art (02.12.2017), LisBeth (27.08.2017), Mr. Annoying (27.08.2017), Progart (28.11.2017), Quyr Qery (30.11.2017), Sambitbaba (28.08.2017), Smokie (06.09.2017), Աթեիստ (27.08.2017), Արամ (26.11.2017), Գաղթական (27.08.2017), Ծլնգ (01.12.2017), Մուշու (27.08.2017), Նաիրուհի (04.09.2017), Նիկեա (17.09.2017), Վիշապ (01.12.2017), Վոլտերա (27.08.2017), Տրիբուն (27.11.2017)

----------


## Mr. Annoying

-Մա, վաղը դպրոց կգա՞ս հետս։ 
-Հը՞։ 
-Դասղեկն ա կանչել, նայի տետրի մեջ ա գրել։ Երևի պատմվածքս ա հավանել։ Մա՜, բայց գրել ա ծնողների հետ։ Մա, բայց պապան
-Հերդ սատկելա, չկա։ Անունը չտաս մոտս, ս...կա
-Սումկա՞...
-Էշի թուլա...

Ու ապտակ։ 

-Եթե Տիգրանուհու մաթեմատիկայի գնահատականները բարձր չլինեին, ես կմտածեի, որ նրա հետ մի բան այն չէ: Բայց չորրորդ դասարանում այսպե՞ս գրել շարադրություն: Դուք, Արուսյակ ջան, թերացել եք իսկական հայ դաստիրակելու գործում: Չէ՞ որ նա հայ մայր է լինելու, կրելու է հայ զինվորին իր կրծքի տակ ու մեր...

Երկար ճառ էր կարդում դասղեկը: Ընդհանրապես, դասղեկները երևի հենց երկար ճառեր կարդալու համար են:

-Տիգրանուհի՛, ականջ մի՛ դիր:

Դուռը շխկաց Տիգրանուհու քթին։

-Ճիշտ է, Տիգրանուհին շատ սխալներ է անում, նրա ուղղագրությունը շատ է կաղում, բայց դրա համար չեմ Ձեզ կանչել: Ինձ թվում է նա հիվանդ է:
-Վի չյո:

-Այո, նա միշտ հիմնականում տղաների հետ է շփվում: Բայց դրա վրա ուշադրություն չէի դարձնում, մինչև երեկ ֆիզկուլտուրայի ուուցիչը ասաց, որ մի անգամ նրան տեսել է Աստղիկի հետ համբուրվելիս: 
-Բոլորն են համբուրվում: 
-Շուրթերը, երկար, թաքուն, սպորտդահլիճի և նկուղի արանքում: 
-Իմ աղջի՞կը: Չի կարող պատահել:

----------

Arpine (02.12.2017), boooooooom (26.11.2017), Cassiopeia (26.11.2017), Quyr Qery (30.11.2017), Sambitbaba (30.11.2017), Smokie (18.12.2017), Ծլնգ (01.12.2017), Նիկեա (26.11.2017), Վիշապ (01.12.2017), Տրիբուն (27.11.2017)

----------


## LisBeth

Տնային աշխատանք
Սեպտեմբերի 21, Հինգշաբթի
Իմ հայրենիքը
(շարադրություն)


Իմ հայրենիքը Հայստան է։ Պապան ասեց ես պետք է հպարտանամ որ հայ եմ։
Մեսրոպ Մաշտոցն էլ է հայ։ Հովանես Թումանյան էլ է հայ։ Շառ Անձնավուրն էլ է հայ։
Ես չգիտեմ ով է Շառլ Անձնավուրը։ Բայց երեվի լավ մարդ է։
Հեռուստացույցով իմ հայրենիքի նախագաին էին ցույց տալիս։ 
Պապան նրան գ տառով բառից ասեց։ Գ տառով բառը վատ մարդկանց են ասում։ 
Ես նրան հարցրեցի, կարելի է ես էլ չհըպարտանամ որ հայ եմ։ 
Պապան ասեց, որ նախագան հայ չի թուրք է։
 Ես կարող եմ հըպարտալ։ Մաման ասեց առանց ը գրեմ։
Մենք գնացինք պառադ։ Մաման ասեց պառադ չգրեմ։
 Ուրիշ բառ չասեց դրա համար գրում եմ։
Ձաձյան ինձ փուչիկ տվեց, դեղին կապուտ ու կարմիր։ Մաման ձաձյային բոմժ ասեց։ 
Բոմժ ասում են տուն չունեցող մարդկանց։ Իմ մեխքը եկավ ձաձյայի վրա։
 Իմ հայրենիքը շատ մեծ է։ Այստեղ շատ տներ կան, շենքեր։
 Պապան ասեց երկրում մարդ չի մնացել։ 
Ես ձաձյային ասեցի, որ ինքը կարող է այս տներից մեկում ապրի։ Որովհետև դատարկ են։
 Ձյաձյան ժպտաց ու գլուխս շոյեց։
Մաման բարկացավ։ Չի կարելի անծանոթների հետ խոսել։
Տատիկը եկավ ու ես կերա պաղպաղակ։
Ես մատս տնգեցի նախագաի նկարի վրա ու ասեցի գ տառով բառը։
Մաման ձեռքիս խփեց։ Ասեց լեզուս կկտիր որ էլի ասեմ։ Չեմ ասում։
Տատիկը ասեց, որ այս գելերը ուտում են մեր միսն ու արյունը։
Մեկ էլ ասեց որ Աստղիկին էլ չպաչեմ, աստված աչքերս կհանի։
Ես աստվածին տեսած չկամ։ Բայց իրեն խնդրեցի աչքերս չհանի։
 Եթե աչքերս չհանի, ես կմեծանամ ու բեթմեն կդառնամ։ Ու սաղին կփրկեմ գելերից։
Ընկեր Չոբանյան, կարելի է էլ ծնող չկանչեք։ Մաման ինձ պազորիշէ ասեց ու մի շաբաթ լացում էր սենյակում։ 
Պապան ասեց որ ինձ լավ չի դաստիրակում։
Պապան ինձ մի ոտքի վրա անկյուն կանգնացրեց։ Երկու ժամ կանգնեցի։ Ոտքս ցավում է։
Ես սիրում եմ իմ հայրենիքը, այստեղ կան մաման ու պապան։ Ու սևանը։ Այսքանը։



2/2


Խնդրում եմ ներկայանալ դպրոց ծնողների հետ։
Դասղեկ՝ Չոբանյան Լ.Լ.

----------

Arpine (02.12.2017), boooooooom (28.11.2017), Cassiopeia (27.11.2017), ivy (01.12.2017), Mr. Annoying (27.11.2017), Progart (28.11.2017), Quyr Qery (30.11.2017), Sambitbaba (30.11.2017), Smokie (18.12.2017), Աթեիստ (28.11.2017), Արէա (27.11.2017), Ծլնգ (01.12.2017), Մուշու (28.11.2017), Նիկեա (27.11.2017), Վիշապ (01.12.2017), Տրիբուն (27.11.2017)

----------


## GriFFin

Էս չե՞նք քննարկում։

----------

Mr. Annoying (30.11.2017)

----------


## Sambitbaba

> Էս չե՞նք քննարկում։


Ես չէի տեսել, որ ավրտել եք արդեն: Հենց նոր կարդացի:

Ինձ շատ դուր եկավ: Այնքան լավն է, որ քննարկելու բան ուղղակի չունեմ, ազնիվ խոսք: Բացարձակապես ոչ մի թերություն չտեսա...

Շատ ապրեք երեքդ էլ: :Love:

----------


## ivy

> Ես չէի տեսել, որ ավրտել եք արդեն: Հենց նոր կարդացի:
> 
> Ինձ շատ դուր եկավ: Այնքան լավն է, որ քննարկելու բան ուղղակի չունեմ, ազնիվ խոսք: Բացարձակապես ոչ մի թերություն չտեսա...
> 
> Շատ ապրեք երեքդ էլ:


Սամ ջան, հասկացանք, որ շատ ես հավանել, բայց ինձ ինչի՞ ես վարկանիշ տվել ։)

----------

boooooooom (01.12.2017), Mr. Annoying (30.11.2017), Գաղթական (30.11.2017)

----------


## Sambitbaba

> Սամ ջան, հասկացանք, որ շատ ես հավանել, բայց ինձ ինչի՞ ես վարկանիշ տվել ։)


Քեզ էլ երևի կազմակերպելու համար... :Tongue:

----------


## ivy

> Քեզ էլ երևի կազմակերպելու համար...


Էլ մի, սխալմամբ էիր տվել ։))

----------


## Sambitbaba

> Էլ մի, սխալմամբ էիր տվել ։))


Չէ, գնա ստուգիր, բոլորն էլ ունեն...

----------

ivy (30.11.2017), Mr. Annoying (30.11.2017)

----------


## Տրիբուն

> Էս չե՞նք քննարկում։


Առաջին անգամ Ակումբի համատեղ պատմվածք եմ լրիվ կարդացել։ Մանանեխ կարդալուց ազատ ժամանակ էր մնացել մի քիչ։  :LOL: 

Ասեմ, դուրս շատ ա եկել, հատկապես սիզբն ու վերջը։

----------

boooooooom (01.12.2017), Cassiopeia (01.12.2017), Mr. Annoying (01.12.2017), Sambitbaba (01.12.2017), Վիշապ (01.12.2017)

----------


## ivy

> *Առաջին անգամ Ակումբի համատեղ պատմվածք եմ լրիվ կարդացել*։ Մանանեխ կարդալուց ազատ ժամանակ էր մնացել մի քիչ։ 
> 
> Ասեմ, դուրս շատ ա եկել, հատկապես սիզբն ու վերջը։


Իհ, էլի ես կարդացել․ հլը որ էս երկուսը միտս եկավ․
Էս՝ մեկ։
Էս՝ երկու։

----------


## Տրիբուն

> Իհ, էլի ես կարդացել․ հլը որ էս երկուսը միտս եկավ․
> Էս՝ մեկ։
> Էս՝ երկու։


Ես մեղավոր չեմ ․․ սաղ մանանեխն ա։ Վրես վատ ա ազդում։ Հիշողությունս վատացել ա։

----------

boooooooom (01.12.2017), Cassiopeia (01.12.2017), Mr. Annoying (01.12.2017), Վիշապ (01.12.2017)

----------


## Տրիբուն

Բայց լուրջ, հավես պատմվածք ա։ Չգիտեմ էս GriFFin-ին դրած սկիզբը ինչ-որ գոյություն ունեցող գրական նոր տրենդի մեջ ա, թե իրա նախաձեռնությունն ա, բայց թույն բան ա ստացվել։ LisBeth-ն էլ շատ լավ բռնել ա էտ ստիլը։ Տպավորություն ա ստեղծվում ա, որ Անոյինգը ոնց որ դուրս ա մնացել, բայց էտ հեչ տենց չի։ Ստացվել ա նենց, ոնց որ գժանոցում լինես, ու երկու սրացումների մեջտեղը մի պահ դեղերդ ընդունես։

----------

Arpine (02.12.2017), boooooooom (01.12.2017), LisBeth (01.12.2017), Mr. Annoying (01.12.2017), Sambitbaba (01.12.2017), Աթեիստ (01.12.2017), Նիկեա (01.12.2017), Վիշապ (01.12.2017)

----------


## Sambitbaba

> Ես մեղավոր չեմ ․․ սաղ մանանեխն ա։ Վրես վատ ա ազդում։ Հիշողությունս վատացել ա։


Անցիր կանեփի: :Wink:

----------

Վիշապ (01.12.2017), Տրիբուն (02.12.2017)

----------


## boooooooom

« Ես երրորդ դասարան եմ։ Հիմա չեմ հիշում դասարանս։ ». սա չեմ հասկանում։


«-Հերդ սատկելա, չկա։ Անունը չտաս մոտս, ս...կա
-Սումկա՞...
-Էշի թուլա...

Ու ապտակ։ ». խեղճ երեխա, բա մերը երեխին "սումկա" ասում ա՞, անիրական թվաց։

«Պապան ասեց որ ինձ լավ չի դաստիրակում։
Պապան ինձ մի ոտքի վրա անկյուն կանգնացրեց։ » . էս հատվածում սումկա-պապան հետ եկա՞վ, ոյտև վերևի հատվածում նենց տպավորություն ա, որ իրանց հետ չի ապրում։

Ընդհանուր կարդացվեց , բայց ինձ էդքան էլ "բան չասեց"։ Սպասեմ. միգուցե հեղինակները բացահայումներ անեն, որ չեմ նկատել (ոնց որ հաճախ):

Հ.Գ. Հեռախոսով հարմար չի մեջբերման ստանդարտ ձևը օգտագործել, դրա համար սենց եմ գրել։

----------

Cassiopeia (01.12.2017), Mr. Annoying (01.12.2017), Գաղթական (01.12.2017), Վիշապ (02.12.2017)

----------


## LisBeth

> « Ես երրորդ դասարան եմ։ Հիմա չեմ հիշում դասարանս։ ». սա չեմ հասկանում։
> 
> 
> «-Հերդ սատկելա, չկա։ Անունը չտաս մոտս, ս...կա
> -Սումկա՞...
> -Էշի թուլա...
> 
> Ու ապտակ։ ». խեղճ երեխա, բա մերը երեխին "սումկա" ասում ա՞, անիրական թվաց։
> 
> ...


 Որ իրար հետ չեն ապրում, դա չի բացառում հոր այցելությունները, չէ։ Էն որ իրար հետ չեն ապրում, իմ հատվածում պետք է ցույց տար հոր որպես իդեալական դաստիրակչու բացակայությունը, ու մեղադրանքը դեպի մայրը։ Չնայած լինում ա որ իրար հետ ապրող ծնորղներն էլ են տենց, նենց որ եթե շատ ես ուզում հակասություն տեսնես, երևի կտեսնես։
 Իսկ որ բան չի ասել․․․ ինչ ասեմ, տենց էլ ա լինում։  :Smile:

----------

boooooooom (01.12.2017), Mr. Annoying (01.12.2017), Sambitbaba (01.12.2017)

----------


## ivy

Ինձ մենակ վերջին հատվածը դուր եկավ։
Գրիֆինի տված գաղափարը լավն էր, ուղղակի իրականացումը էնքան էլ էն չէր։

----------


## Arpine

Շատ դուրս եկավ, ու նման պատմվածքներին բացահայտումները ավելորդ են, ավելի լավ է սենց «կատարյալ» էլ մնան։

Լրիվ Ալջերնոնի Չարլիի նոթերն է հիշեցնում։

----------


## Mr. Annoying

> « Ես երրորդ դասարան եմ։ Հիմա չեմ հիշում դասարանս։ ». սա չեմ հասկանում։
> 
> 
> «-Հերդ սատկելա, չկա։ Անունը չտաս մոտս, ս...կա
> -Սումկա՞...
> -Էշի թուլա...
> 
> Ու ապտակ։ ». խեղճ երեխա, բա մերը երեխին "սումկա" ասում ա՞, անիրական թվաց։
> 
> ։


Չէ: Հայհոյում էր, սումկա չէր, երեխեն էդ բառը չգիտեր:

----------


## Վիշապ

Կուզեի մի քիչ դետեկտիվ, ռոմանտիզմ կամ ֆանտաստիկա կարդալ, թե չէ գորշ ու բիրտ իրականություն, Նար-Դոսի «Մեր թաղը» հիշեցի :Ճ

----------

Mr. Annoying (03.12.2017), Շինարար (03.12.2017)

----------


## boooooooom

> Չէ: Հայհոյում էր, սումկա չէր, երեխեն էդ բառը չգիտեր:


Գիտեմ։ Հենց էդ ա, մերը երեխուն չի հայհոյում (սովորաբար):

----------

Mr. Annoying (03.12.2017)

----------


## Sambitbaba

> Գիտեմ։ Հենց էդ ա, մերը երեխուն չի հայհոյում (սովորաբար):


Հա, Բում ջան, բայց այստեղ էլ հո երեխու՞ն չի հայհում: Խոսքը հենց հոր մասին էր, չէ՞:

----------

boooooooom (04.12.2017), Mr. Annoying (03.12.2017)

----------


## Mr. Annoying

> Գիտեմ։ Հենց էդ ա, մերը երեխուն չի հայհոյում (սովորաբար):


Տենց էլ կա Բում եղբայր: Ծնողները երեխեքին ոչ կոպտում են, ոչ հայհոյում, էլ ուր մնաց հարվածեն: Որտե՞ղ կա նման բան, չկա ընդհանրապես  :Jpit:

----------


## GriFFin

Հիշեցի, թե ինչու 3 ամիս ակումբ չէի ուզում մտնել    :Jpit: 

Sent from my Nexus 5 using Tapatalk

----------


## LisBeth

> Հիշեցի, թե ինչու 3 ամիս ակումբ չէի ուզում մտնել   
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 5 using Tapatalk


Մեզ էլ կասե՞ս  :Smile: ։ Իրականում ուզում եմ քեզ մի հատ մեծ շնորհակալություն հայտնեմ իդեայի համար։ Հետաքրքիր էր ու հավես վրան աշխատելը։

----------

Cassiopeia (07.12.2017), Quyr Qery (07.12.2017)

----------


## GriFFin

> Մեզ էլ կասե՞ս ։ Իրականում ուզում եմ քեզ մի հատ մեծ շնորհակալություն հայտնեմ իդեայի համար։ Հետաքրքիր էր ու հավես վրան աշխատելը։


Չէ։ Էդ իմ անձնական հարցերից ա  :Smile: 
Շնորհակալություն, ինձ էլ սկզբում շատ հաճելի։

----------

